# Wicked Whimsies in Pfafftown NC



## Mayzshon

I'm a photographer by trade. Yesterday, I did a photo shoot at the Wicked Whimsies haunted trail in Pfafftown NC. It's a pretty cool trail, with a twisted fairy tales theme.


----------

